# O Sol Bate



## GarotaNoCaribe

En Portugués se suele decir que la luz del sol "bate" en algo, en el sentido de alumbrar. Por ejemplo, se dice que "o sol bate na janela do meu quarto". Cuál seria la mejor manera de traducir eso?


----------



## andrezza1803

Hola GarotaNoCaribe,

Seria algo así: "El sol traspasa a través de la ventana de mi habitación".

Saludos.


----------



## coquis14

GarotaNoCaribe said:


> En Portugués se suele decir que la luz del sol "bate" en algo, en el sentido de alumbrar. Por ejemplo, se dice que "o sol bate na janela do meu quarto". Cuál seria la mejor manera de traducir eso?


 Bienvenida

Se puede traducir de la misma manera en español y es perfectamente común _:"El sol pega en la ventana de mi habitación"._

Saludos


----------



## Tomby

En España se suele utilizar mucho el verbo "dar". Ejemplo: el sol da todo el día en la fachada/en el jardín/en la calle/ etc.
"_O sol bate na janela do meu quarto_" = El sol da en la ventana de mi habitación (literal).
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## GarotaNoCaribe

¡Gracias a todos por sus sugerencias! 

Aunque  "El sol traspasa a través de la ventana de mi habitación" esté correcto, yo lo diría "o sol passa atravéz/pela janela do meu quarto" en portugués. Dar y pegar me suenan cómo las mejores traducciónes. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Amarello

GarotaNoCaribe said:


> En Portugués se suele decir que la luz del sol "bate" en algo, en el sentido de alumbrar. Por ejemplo, se dice que "o sol bate na janela do meu quarto". Cuál seria la mejor manera de traducir eso?


 

Podría ser: El sol cae en la ventana de mi habitación.
Un abrazo


----------



## Mangato

Da o pega es lo que utilizamos. Es muy común oir. 
*El sol pega de plano sobre mi ventana*
*A partir de las cuatro el sol da en mi ventana*
Pegar indica a mi entender, que lo hace con mayor intensidad, calentando mucho. Dar simplemente que ilumina mi ventana, que sus rayos inciden sobre algo


----------



## amistad2008

Tombatossals said:


> En España se suele utilizar mucho el verbo "dar". Ejemplo: el sol da todo el día en la fachada/en el jardín/en la calle/ etc.
> "_O sol bate na janela do meu quarto_" = El sol da en la ventana de mi habitación (literal).
> ¡Saludos!
> TT.


 
Me suena más


----------



## Pilar Obón

Totalmente de acuerdo con Tombatossals y con Amistad2008.

Saludos
Pilar


----------



## GarotaNoCaribe

Mangato said:


> Da o pega es lo que utilizamos. Es muy común oir.
> *El sol pega de plano sobre mi ventana*
> *A partir de las cuatro el sol da en mi ventana*
> Pegar indica a mi entender, que lo hace con mayor intensidad, calentando mucho. Dar simplemente que ilumina mi ventana, que sus rayos inciden sobre algo



Pegar de plano? Que quiere decir eso?


----------



## coquis14

É mesmo que: "Bate em cheio".

Até mais.


----------



## hercai

Un apéndice interesante:

Yo encontré esta pregunta mientras buscaba el significado del verbo "batir" en español (no en portugués) en el sentido de esta frase: "Cuando desperté batía el sol en la espalda de La Pampa". Aparece al fin del cuento de Alfonso Castelao, "El inglés", de 1914. Fue escrito originalmente en gallego, pero por supuesto esta frase viene de su traducción al castellano (edición Cátedra, 1990).

Es decir, resulta que se puede traducir con precisamente el mismo verbo: "batir". Pero tal vez hoy en día este sentido de "batir" ha llegado a ser poco usado en español. (No sé, ya que no es mi idioma nativo.)


----------



## gato radioso

hercai said:


> Un apéndice interesante:
> 
> Yo encontré esta pregunta mientras buscaba el significado del verbo "batir" en español (no en portugués) en el sentido de esta frase: "Cuando desperté batía el sol en la espalda de La Pampa". Aparece al fin del cuento de Alfonso Castelao, "El inglés", de 1914. Fue escrito originalmente en gallego, pero por supuesto esta frase viene de su traducción al castellano (edición Cátedra, 1990).
> 
> Es decir, resulta que se puede traducir con precisamente el mismo verbo: "batir". Pero tal vez hoy en día este sentido de "batir" ha llegado a ser poco usado en español. (No sé, ya que no es mi idioma nativo.)


Si.
En español, uno de los muchos significados de "dar" es incidir, alcanzar, tocar, impactar. 
El viento da mucho en la terraza.
El frío da en la sierra a más no poder.
El sol da en la cortina y le ha hecho perder color.

Ciertamente "batir" es ya arcaico pero sólo en castellano, en portugués es un verbo frecuentisimo y como el gallego está tan vinculado al portugués supongo que también (no tengo certeza, no se gallego)


----------

